# Suche Appstore.app für OS X 10.6.8



## TheGenius79III79 (10. September 2011)

*Suche Appstore.app für OS X 10.6.8*

Hallo Leute !

Ich habe ein kleines Problem, weil mir der Appstore als lästig erschien habe ich gedacht
"hmmm ich zieh das teil einfach in den papierkorb rein und gut ist "... An dieser stelle werden mache von euch lachen und denken "pff das funzt eh nicht apps sind unantastbar" aber...Er ist weg !
Ich hab sogar beim Apple Kundendienst angerufen, die dame am Apperat hat mich 2xmal weiter geleitet ,immer zu einem Kollegen der noch etwas mehr ahnung haben könnt, alle waren ratlos und meinen das ist normalerweise garnicht möglich... bei mir schon 

Die ganze aufregung ist damit begründet dass ich mir OS X Lion hohlen möchte, aber mir Safari 
das upgrade verwehrt, weil ich kein AppStore merh besitze... Alle arten von Software Aktualisierungen zeigten keinen erfolg 

Deshalb meine bitte : Ist da draußen i. wer der noch 10.6.8 hat und so lieb wäre mir Appstore.app aus seinem Dock einfach mahl zu schicken/uppen ? Ist meines wissens nach nur etwa 7 mb groß.

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Ezio (10. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Appstore.app für OS X 10.6.8*

Wenn du das neueste Combo Update drüber ziehst, müsste der Store eig. wieder da sein. Meine wird dir nichts bringen weil ich schon Lion hab...


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Appstore.app für OS X 10.6.8*



> Wenn du das neueste Combo Update drüber ziehst, müsste der Store eig. wieder da sein


hab ich schon alles versucht


----------



## norse (17. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Appstore.app für OS X 10.6.8*

probieren wir es doch einfach mal mit dem appstore aus lion?
wenn das nicht funkt setz ich heut schnell 10.6.8 auf, dann kann ich direkt das schicken! gib einfach mal deine email add oder skype wenn du hast, dann machen wir das.


----------



## Infin1ty (25. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Appstore.app für OS X 10.6.8*

Ich würde ansonsten einfach das Combo Update runerladen (Mac OS X Update - Combo - Download - CHIP Online)
und dadrin die App Store.app suchen und wieder nach Programme schieben.

P.S: Bei der Boerse wollte dir also niemand helfen


----------

